# AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore



## Grunert (17. Februar 2009)

*AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

Was bisher auf noch keiner AMD Roadmap zu lesen war, scheint nun im zweiten Quartal zu kommen.

Die Rede ist von einem 45nm DualCore Codename "Callisto".

Vor einiger Zeit war es schon gerüchteweise im Internet zu lesen, dass AMD einen Quadcore mit zwei deaktivierten Kernen auf den Markt bringt.
Und nun scheint es ab Q2 mit dem Callisto soweit zu sein.

Laut Fudzilla wird der kleinste Phenom II trotzdem über 1MB L2 und 6MB L3 Cache verfügen.
(möglich halte ich auch, dass wie bei den Heka X3 CPUs, einige 45nm DualCores mit reduzierten/deaktivierten (da teilweise defekt) Cache auf den Markt kommen)

Die Leistungsaufnahme dürfte, wie bei den X3 CPUs, im Vergleich zu den QuadCores nicht signifikant sinken.
Dafür soll aber das Preisleistungsverhältnis herausragend sein/werden.

Für sparsamere DualCore Versionen muss man also wahrscheinlich weiter bis Q3 auf native X2er warten.
Mit etwas Glück wird es vielleicht auch X2 & X3 Ableger von den bald kommenden 65 Watt und 45 Watt Quads geben.


Anscheinend hat AMD bei den neuen Phenoms einen relativ hohen Ausschuss, zumindest reicht es für Derivate mit 1&2 deaktivierten Kernen.
Finanziell dürfte sich das Recycling jedenfalls lohnen und uns Käufern kann ein neuer Preisleistungssieger nur Recht sein.


Quelle: http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12086&Itemid=1


----------



## push@max (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*



Grunert schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat AMD bei den neuen Phenoms einen relativ hohen Ausschuss, zumindest reicht es für Derivate mit 1&2 deaktivierten Kernen.
> Finanziell dürfte sich das Recycling jedenfalls lohnen und uns Käufern kann ein neuer Preisleistungssieger nur Recht sein.



Das spricht dann aber nicht gerade für den Produktionsprozess des PhenomII, wenn man ein gesamtes Segment mit "defekten" Quadcores abdecken kann.


----------



## Grunert (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*



push@max schrieb:


> Das spricht dann aber nicht gerade für den Produktionsprozess des PhenomII, wenn man ein gesamtes Segment mit "defekten" Quadcores abdecken kann.


 
Wie man es betrachtet.
Wenn wir mal an die Anfänge der 280GTX, denken, da waren es 60% Ausschuss.
Also wieso nicht den Ausschuss nutzen?

Man kann meine Aussage auch anders formulieren:
erfreulich viel vom Ausschuss scheint sich verwerten zu lassen.


----------



## MESeidel (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*



Grunert schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat AMD bei den neuen Phenoms einen relativ hohen Ausschuss, zumindest reicht es für Derivate mit 1&2 deaktivierten Kernen.
> Finanziell dürfte sich das Recycling jedenfalls lohnen und uns Käufern kann ein neuer Preisleistungssieger nur Recht sein.



Denk auch daran, das der Markt und dessen Nachfrage die Produktion bestimmt.
Wenn eine enorm hohe Nachfrage nach den Dual Core Prozessoren entsteht, kann man das nicht nur mit "Defekten" Quads abdecken.
Dann werden einfach Kerne deaktiviert.

Es kam ja in der Vergangenheit öfters vor, dass Prozessoren aus einzelnen Serien (die sehr hohe Absatzzahlen hatten) sehr gute OC Ergebnisse lieferten.
Die Erklärung ist simpel: Prozessoren die eigentlich für mehr Takt freigegeben waren wurden als kleinere Variante verkauft um die Nachfrage abzudecken.

Also etwas vorsichtiger mit dem Begriff Ausschuss umgehen.
Ansonsten gute Zusammenfassung


----------



## Grunert (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

Danke für das Lob.
Ja hätte es anders formulieren müssen.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass funktionierende Kerne deaktiviert werden...

So PCGH-Main hat nun auch diese News, ein Grund für mich nachzulegen und wie die Leute von der chinesischen Website auch in meine Glaskugel zu schauen. 

Ich sehe Preise, die schon bald nach dem Start unter 90€ sind.
(ganz einfach aus den momentanen Preisen der X3 und der Intel DualCores)

Und weiter sehe ich, dass die X2 Callistos vorerst nur als AM2+ kommen werden.
(auch ganz einfach zu begründen, da die Phenom II AM2+ keinen DDR3 Speicherkontroller haben und dann einfach defekte AM2+ und AM3 zusammengeworfen werden. DDR3 würde bei dem System auf Basis des Callisto auch keinen Sinn machen)

Die 95Watt TDP von der Mainnews ist auch nicht verwunderlich und für jeden abschätzbar.
AMD hat 125W, 95W, 65W und 45W als TDP-Schritte.
Der X3 liegt bei guten 95 Watt, also wird es der X2 Callisto nicht in das 65 W Rating schaffen.

Eine allgemeine Diskussion würde ich noch gerne über die Cachegröße anfangen.
In der Mainnews steht, dass AMD durch die Größe des Chips Verluste bei Preisen unter 100€ macht.
der Cache nimmt doch 40-60% der Die ein?
Wie die Tests des AM3er gezeigt haben, war aber kaum ein Unterschied bei kleinerem, deaktivierten Cache feststellbar.
Wäre es also nicht sinnvoller die Cachegröße zu verringern?
Bei Intel gab es intern wohl schonmal eine Diskussion darüber, in der manche nur noch 256KB (L1 oder L2 weiß ich nicht mehr) wollten, andere das aber zu klein fanden.


----------



## 303jayson (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

Ich finde es trotzdem interessant und es bleibt ab zu warten wie sich die guten stücke in der Praxis  schlagen werden mich freut es auf jeden Fall


----------



## push@max (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Wenn eine enorm hohe Nachfrage nach den Dual Core Prozessoren entsteht, kann man das nicht nur mit "Defekten" Quads abdecken.



Und die Nachfrage könnte sogar recht groß ausfallen, wenn man bedenkt, dass AMD noch mit dem "uralten" 6000+/6400+ gegen die E6850 und E8500 usw. von Intel fightet.


----------



## Grunert (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*



push@max schrieb:


> Und die Nachfrage könnte sogar recht groß ausfallen, wenn man bedenkt, dass AMD noch mit dem "uralten" 6000+/6400+ gegen die E6850 und E8500 usw. von Intel fightet.


 
bin ja kein Klugscheißer aber nein, haben den recht neuen X2 7750 und dem Athlon X2 7550
den X2 7750 gibt es sogar in BE


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

Letztendlich muss AMD mit den CPU's Geld verdienen und dazu muss eben genutzt werden was geht.


----------



## push@max (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*



Grunert schrieb:


> bin ja kein Klugscheißer aber nein, haben den recht neuen X2 7750 und dem Athlon X2 7550
> den X2 7750 gibt es sogar in BE



Naja, der meistens sogar noch langsamer als der 6000+ ist...vom 6400+ rede ich erst gar nicht.

Athlon X2 7750 BE: AMD-CPU mit K10-Technik (Kuma) im Test - Athlon X2 7750 BE, CPU, AMD, Kuma, Phenom, K10


----------



## Grunert (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*



push@max schrieb:


> Naja, der meistens sogar noch langsamer als der 6000+ ist...vom 6400+ rede ich erst gar nicht.
> 
> Athlon X2 7750 BE: AMD-CPU mit K10-Technik (Kuma) im Test - Athlon X2 7750 BE, CPU, AMD, Kuma, Phenom, K10


 
stimmt, mea macima culpa est.
wobei AMD eher die X3er gegen die schnellen Intel DualCores positioniert hat.


----------



## Kingmakke (29. März 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

meiner Meinungn nach, ist und bleibt der X2 6400+ aktuell der schnellste AMD Dual Core! und auch wenn AMD die X3 er gegen Intels Dual Cores losschickt, so finde ich eine Anschaffung eines X3ers doch ehr sinnlos...da kann man besser sofort zu einem günstigen QuadCore greifen
Naja, muss ja auch jeder für sich selber entscheiden...


----------



## Invisible (29. März 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

Wenn die Nachfrage nach X2 und X3 ern so groß wird, dass die defekten X4er nicht mehr ausreichen wird AMD hoffentlich nicht intakte X4er nehmen und Kernen deaktivieren

weil wenn das rauskommt wird CPU kauf wie lotto die Chancen steigen, dass man wenn man einen günstigen x2 kauft einen vollwertigen x4er bekommt. -> kein schwein kauft mehr x4er, und diejenigen die ein X2 mit defekten Kernen/Cache erwischt haben werden ihre bei ebay verticken -> Preis für X2 in den Läden sinkt weiter weil der Markt überfüllt ist

-> AMD macht irgendwann Verluste


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. März 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

ne, ich denke, wenn die defekten X4er weg sind, sind sie weg. DAnn müssen sich die Käufer einfach gedulden, bis wieder ein paar defekte X4er ausortiert werden und zu X2ern gemacht werden xD


----------



## SnowmanSW (29. März 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*



Grunert schrieb:


> Bei Intel gab es intern wohl schonmal eine Diskussion darüber, in der manche nur noch 256KB (L1 oder L2 weiß ich nicht mehr) wollten, andere das aber zu klein fanden.



Der i7 hat 256kB-L2 Cache, dafür ist der L3 aufgestockt worden. Für den L1 wäre das zu viel, um die Latenzen zu halten (glaube ich). Man hat aber einen guten Kompromiss bei Intel gefunden.

Nun zu AMD: Wie schon erwähnt sehe ich es auch nicht als Makel, dass Prozessoren nicht das volle Potenzial ausschöpfen, ist ja auch High-End bei AMD (wieder kein Makel). Solange das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt kaufe ich bei AMD.

Sehr interessante News, hätte nicht damit gerechnet schon so früh 2-Kern Phenoms zu sehen.


----------



## Citynomad (30. März 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*



Grunert schrieb:


> Und weiter sehe ich, dass die X2 Callistos vorerst nur als AM2+ kommen werden.
> (auch ganz einfach zu begründen, da die Phenom II AM2+ keinen DDR3 Speicherkontroller haben und dann einfach defekte AM2+ und AM3 zusammengeworfen werden. DDR3 würde bei dem System auf Basis des Callisto auch keinen Sinn machen)



Das stimmt so nicht, da AM3 und AM2+ Phenom 2 von den Funtionseinheiten gleich sind und den gleichen Speichercontroller (unterstützt DDR2 und DDR3) besitzen. Einziger Unterschied sind 2 Massepins weniger beim AM3, weshalb dieser auch auf AM2+ Boards passt, ungekehrt jedoch nicht. Würde man bei seinem X4 940/920 die 2 Pins entfernen, könnte man ihn endlich mit DDR3 Ram auf nem AM3 Board nutzen. AMD rät aber davon ab, vom Verlust der Garantie ganz zu schweigen. Nun ist also entscheidend von welchem "Großen Bruder" der "Ausschuss" stammt, um dann zu entscheiden, ob der X2 als AM2+ (X4 9xx) oder AM3 (X4 8xx / X3 7xx) erscheint/erscheinen könnte. Ebenfalls ist vom "Großen Bruder" abhängig mit wieviel L3 der Abkömmling dann in's Rennen gehen würde, da der X4 8xx nur 4MB, der X4 9xx und der X3 7xx jedoch über die vollen 6MB verfügen.

€: der Nutzen von AM3/DDR3 sei damit aber nicht bewertet, da dieser eh von Anwendung bzw. Spiel abhängig ist 

Mfg CityNomad


----------



## Grunert (30. März 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

Die Aussage hatten schon andere kritisiert.
Daraufhin habe ich in einer anderen News meinen Quellenauszug von Computerbase nachgeliefert, der vielleicht aber doch nicht zu stimmen scheint.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/43539-amd-mit-neuen-athlon-x2-250-a.html



Grunert schrieb:


> hätte mich gewundert, wenn ich mich getäuscht hätte ^^
> kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass die irgendwann nur noch einen herstellen und einfach verschweigen, dass DDR3 Kontroller drin ist.
> bei den ersten fehlt er aber!
> 
> ComputerBase - Erster Phenom II X4 945 für Sockel AM3 gesichtet


----------



## MESeidel (30. März 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*



Invisible schrieb:


> Wenn die Nachfrage nach X2 und X3 ern so groß wird, dass die defekten X4er nicht mehr ausreichen wird AMD hoffentlich nicht intakte X4er nehmen und Kernen deaktivieren
> 
> weil wenn das rauskommt wird CPU kauf wie lotto die Chancen steigen, dass man wenn man einen günstigen x2 kauft einen vollwertigen x4er bekommt. -> kein schwein kauft mehr x4er, ....



Ganz so schwarz kann man das nicht sehen ;o)

Letztendlich hat man immer die Chance einen Chip zu bekommen, der eigentlich für mehr zugelassen ist.
Regelt alles die Nachfrage.
Aber wer weiß das schon?

Und nur die Wenigsten werden aus probieren, ob ihr X2/X3 Chip auf X4 zu "modden" geht.
Die Mehrheit der Käufer ist zufrieden wenn die Kiste läuft und das BIOS nie besucht werden muss...


----------



## Arrow1982 (31. März 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

Vorallem steigen dann die Preise der X2 und X3 und die der X4 sinken und schon kauft man wieder richtige X4 bei denen man nicht Lotto spielen muss.


----------



## djsanny22 (2. April 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

AMD VS Intel das list man fast überall und ich muss sagen das mein AMD Athlon 6400+ X2 Schon ziemlich viel mitmacht und den habe ich seit einem halben jahr 

und erlich gesagt bin ich mit intel nicht so zu frieden  
ich bleibe bei AMD da kann intel noch so viel Power haben ist mir das egal weil ich weiß 
AMD ist einfach Besser vom Preis/leistungs verhältins!!! 

und mit der Richitgen Hadware geht alles


----------



## Gamiac (3. April 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*



djsanny22 schrieb:


> AMD VS Intel das list man fast überall und ich muss sagen das mein AMD Athlon 6400+ X2 Schon ziemlich viel mitmacht und den habe ich seit einem halben jahr
> 
> und erlich gesagt bin ich mit intel nicht so zu frieden
> ich bleibe bei AMD da kann intel noch so viel Power haben ist mir das egal weil ich weiß
> ...


So ein schwachsinn kann nur von jemand kommen der sich mit Intel überhaupt nicht auskennt . Von jeder serie Intel cpu reicht schon das jeweils kleinste modell völlig aus um damit unter 24/7 Bedingungen das limit von herkömmlichen Kühlmethoden vollkommen auszureitzen . Mein Q 6600 hat vor 16 monaten 240 euro gekostet und reicht jetzt noch aus um diesen Phenom 2 die Stirn zu bieten . Schade das er bei diesen Benchmarks immer nur mit 2,4 gezeigt wird . Meiner lief von anfang an auf 3 und wenn ich wasserkühlung nehme sind 3,6 gar kein Problem die macht er auch mit luft aber ich muss ihn ja net Quälen . Natürlich gab es auch einen 6850 für 1000€ aber den gäbe es bei AMD auch wenn sie an der Spitze wären . Also ich habe ihn jetzt seit 16 monaten und er ist im alltag immer noch besser als der neue Phenom 2 von der Qualität mal ganz abgesehen . Wenn dir AMD spass macht von mir aus scheint was für leute zu sein die es mit rechnen net so ganz drauf haben so ein AMD Rechner .


----------



## MG42 (3. April 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

Naja Intel und Preisleistungsverhältnis???
Wenn man bei "Intelligent" für ein Modell mit freiem Multi unproportional mehr Geld hinblättern muss, aus Kosten Nutzen Sicht ungerechtfertigt.


----------



## lumi (5. April 2009)

*AW: AMD früher als erwartet mit 45nm DualCore*

@ Gamiac: Ich denke du vergleichst hier ein wenig falsch. du kannst nicht nen hochgetakteten q6600 mit nem phenomII mit standardtakt vergleichen.
1) nicht jeder prozessor kann problemlos hochgetaktet werden
2) lass mal deinen quad 24/7 mit 3,6 GHZ laufen, bin gespannt ob er nicht schneller den geist aufgibt als ein pII mit standardtakt
3) man kann auch den phenom hochtakten
4) nicht jeder kennt sich mit OC aus, die Käuferschicht sind vielleicht 5-10 Prozent, wenn überhaupt


----------

